# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  الرادود الحسيني صالح الدرازي يتعرض إلى حادث عند مدخل الهملة ( تقرير مصور )

## كاظمي أحسائي

الرادود الحسيني صالح الدرازي يتعرض إلى حادث عند مدخل الهملة ( تقرير مصور )

الرادود صالح الدرازي يتعرض الى حادث عند مدخل الهمله

نحمد الله عز وجل على سلامة أخونا الرادود صالح أحمد عبدالله الدرازي مع صديقه عبدالله إثر تعرضهم الى حادث مروري في الساعة الرابعة مساءاً عند مدخل الهمله قرب مسجد العبد الصالح وتشير تفاصيل الحادث على ان الاخ عبدالله يقود سيارة من نوع ماكسيما وبجانبه الرادود صالح الدرازي متجهاً إلى جهة الشمال وتفاجأ بسياره يقودها آسيوي تخرج من مدخل الهمله مما ادى الى اصطدام سيارته بها ونتج الحادث عن تضرر المركبتين ولم يسفر عن اي أصابات تذكر للجميع 

ونناشد الجهات المسؤله بالدوله التحرك سريعا لإيجاد حلول تحد من كثرة الحوادث عند مدخل الهمله وعلى حسب الإحصائيات للحوادث المروريه التي تقع عند هذا المدخل تقدر بمعدل حادثين في الشهر الأمر الذي أزعج الكثير من أهالي الهمله وجميع مستخدمي هذا الشارع

الجدير بالذكر أن جمعية السلام الفكريه تقدمت برسالة رسميه تخاطب فيها إدارة الطرق بعمل دوار عند المدخل المذكور والتي أكدت بدورها لشبكة ومنتديات الهملة الشاملة ان إدارة الطرق سوف تعمل اللازم إزاء هذا الموضوع وطمئنت الإدارة القائمين على جمعية السلام بأن هذا الدوار هو من ضمن مخططاتها المستقبليه بالنسبة لقرية الهمله .

----------


## نجمة سهيل

الحمدلله على سلا متهم واالله ستر 

مشكور اخوي ع الموضوع

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*شكراً لك على المرور*


*والحمد لله على السلامة*

----------


## Silent Night

*الحمد على سلامة خادم الأهل البيت الرادود صالح الدرازي*

*اللهم احفظ علمائنا الأعلام و مجتهيدينا العظام و كل خدام محمد و آل محمد بجاه محمد و آل محمد*




أخوكم Silent Night

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

ألف الحمد الله ع الســلآمــــة .. والله يحفـــظه ويحفظ كل الرواديد يــا رب .. 
أشكرك أخوي على نقل الخبــر .. جزاك اللــه خــيرا .. 

تحياتي لك .. طوق الياسمين

----------


## fog223

الحمد الله على السلامه

----------


## عبير الزهراء

*الحمد لله على سلامتهم*
*وفقكم الله*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*الحمدلله على سلامته*
*تسلم لنقل الخبر..*

----------


## همس القوافي

الحمد لله على السلااامة

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*الله يسلم الجميع*

*ومشكورين على هذي المشاعر الفياضة*

----------


## My tears

*ألف الحمد لله على سلامة الرادود صالح الدرازي وصديقة عبد الله ..* 
*وخطاهم السوء .. وما يشوفون شر ..* 
*وربي يحفظ كل خدام آهل البيت عليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام ..* 

*شكراً لك أخي الكريم على نقل الخبر ..* 
*وبارك الله فيك ..* 

*لـك تحياتي  ..*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*يا الله يسمع منك*

*والله يحفظهم بحق محمد وآل محمد*

*ومشكورين على الطلة*

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*الف الحمد لله على سلامة خدام آل البيت والحمد لله على سلامة* 

*صديقه عبد الله ،،* 

*ربي يحفظهم ويحفظكم ويحفظنا ان شاء الله* 

*من كل شر ومكروه ..*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين* 


*اختكم ،، نور علي*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*بعد العودة . . .* 

*أعتذر عن الإطالة لأني كنت في سفر*

*وأشكركم أخي العزيز على هذه المشاعر*

*والله ايسلم الجميع*

----------


## عاشق الولاية 20

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## علي حق

مشكور 

والله يحفضهم لنا أنشاء الله

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*الشكر موصول لك أخي الكريم لتواصلك*

*وحفظ خدام أهل البيت (عليهم السلام) من كل سوء إن شاء الله*

*تحياتي*

----------


## العنود

*مشكور اخي على نقل الخبر*
*الف الحمد لله على السلامه*
*ما يشوف شر*
*الله يحفظ كل الرواديد يارب*
*مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود*

----------


## بيسان

الحمد لله على سلامتهم 

وثنكس على النقل

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*مشكورين وما تشوفوا شر إن شاء الله*

*تحياتي لكم*

*العنود وبيسان*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

أشكر الجميع على تواصلهم في هذا الموضوع والصراحة أثبت الجميع أنهم يعشقون الرادود صالح

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## &عاشقة الأحلام&

مايشوف شر 
مشكور اخي العزيز على الخبر 
عساك على القوة 
دمت بود

تحياتي 
&عاشقة الأحلام&

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مشكور اخوي على هالخبر 

عساك على القوة 
دمت بود

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*الحمد لله على السلامة*
*يسلمو خوي على نقل الخبر*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

مشكورين أخواني على التواصل الحار

والحمد لله على سلامة الرادود

تحياتي واشواقي

----------


## malaak

الحمدلله على السلامة

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

الحمد لله على سلامة الرادود صالح الدرازي

وسلمك الله أختي ا لعزيزة

تحياتي واشواقي لذوق شخصكم الراقي

----------


## صمت الجروح

الحمد لله على سلامتهم



ربي يعطيك العافيه على النقل



صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

الله يسلمك 

وربي يعطيك ألف عافية

تحاتي وأشواقي

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكور أخوي و الحمد لله على السلامه


تحياتي لكم

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

لا شكر على واجب

الله يعافيك ولا يحرمنا من معنايك

تحياتي واشواقي

----------


## رادود حساوي

الحمدلله على السلامة
واهم شي سلامتهم

----------


## ومضة امل

الحمد لله على سلامتهم 
وما يشوفون شر 
هالاسيويه ماخذين كل شيئ منا احنا البحرينين حتى الارواح ناوين ياخذونها 
الله يحفظ الكل يارب 
ومشكور اخي على النقل

----------


## مجتبى

مشكووووووووووووووووووور           والحمد لله على السلامه

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

ألف الحمد الله ع الســلآمــــة .. والله يحفـــظه ويحفظ كل الرواديد يــا رب .. 
أشكرك أخوي على نقل الخبــر .. جزاك اللــه خــيرا ..

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

الحمدالله علي سلامتم كلهم

----------


## رحيل الزمن

الحمد على سلامة خادم الأهل البيت الرادود صالح الدرازي

*اللهم احفظ علمائنا الأعلام و مجتهيدينا العظام و كل خدام محمد و آل محمد بجاه محمد و آل محمد*

----------

